# 'The Hunger Games' Thread [Prequels Incoming?]



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9-fxkJj7K8[/YOUTUBE]



Or maybe just merge the threads, idk


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JzcYyzCZdiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2014)

I was excited to see Natalie Dormer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C_Tsj_wTJkQ[/YOUTUBE]

Plus a couple of posters:


*Spoiler*: __ 













JusticeLeagueFilm.com


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2014)

I keep forgetting this series hasn't ended yet; it already feels so dated.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I keep forgetting this series hasn't ended yet; it already feels so dated.


I admit that I am starting to lose interest.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Plane busting arrows? Jeez


----------



## Tragic (Sep 15, 2014)

Huh. I really don't have any interest in seeing the worst book adapted. =/ For some odd reason, I have a feeling splitting it up into 2 movies won't make it any better.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll still see them, but I also admit that it feels like the series is dragging, and splitting the last book into two movies doesn't help that feeling.





Banhammer said:


> Plane busting arrows? Jeez



Weren't those in the book too?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

The 2nd movie was an improvement on the first but I can't say that I am too interested in this one. Third book was just....different from the other 2.


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll just put money into watching, meh


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2014)

Such splitting. Much milking. Very money. Wow.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 22, 2014)

The second film was abysmal, this concept would only be good for one film let alone 3. I know you shouldn't judge a book by it's movie but Iimagine these novels to be the ones you stop reading after chapter 6 or 7.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2014)

i watched this, it was a good movie, a little slow sometimes with alot of talking, one might call it milking...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol its the time of the year again eh? This is among my shittiest movie series. I don't even know why people are wasting money to see this.

They're not even putting emphasis on the "games".

Its all about the fake romance and shitty acting. And of course that gay talk show.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2014)

hype level 0


only reason i've even watched these 2 is 'cuz vagina dragged me along...

None of these characters are interesting and the world feels uninspired.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2014)

I actually thought it was really good.

I HATED the first one. And thought the second one was boring.

But the third one was very interesting.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2014)

Watched it. Better than I thought. Much better than the first, not as good as the 2nd. If you like the series it is worth the price of admission at least.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 29, 2014)

how big is trashworth's role?


----------



## thelavvie (Nov 29, 2014)

Just watched it yesterday.  It was pretty good to me.  And the ending is really a shocker.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> how big is trashworth's role?


If you mean Thor's brother, he honestly has less than 5 lines. But he's in it quite a lot somehow.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

would only watch for Dormer


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Does Dormer only get like 5 minutes of screen time though?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

nvm then


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know, I am guessing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dormer is in it for more than 5 mins, but it's a minor-ish supporting role that anyone could have played. But she has more lines than Hemsworth.

But as a general hater of Hunger Games, believe me when I say this film is good.

Probably because it has nothing to do with the actual games.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2014)

Dormer has a fairly minimal role. She has that ugly half shaved head look in it


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

You mean that sexy half-shaved look.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 30, 2014)

How to make movie better than book: Mockingjay Part 1.

Next one will be legendary if done right.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You mean that sexy half-shaved look.



Only pussy looks good shaved.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Only pussy looks good shaved.



Bald pussies are for little girls, and the pedophiles who like them. Give me a big healthy bush any day.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> Bald pussies are for little girls, and the pedophiles who like them. Give me a big healthy bush any day.



How about a big half bush that matches Dormers terrible haircut?


----------



## Mai♥ (Dec 3, 2014)

I saw this movie yesterday, I haven't read the book, so I have no idea how true it remained to it, but I did really enjoy the movie. I preferred it to the first two in fact.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 4, 2014)

It was interesting. I fairly enjoyed it. Mainly watched it for Peeta. Part 1 was the best imho. Jennifer Lawrence's acting has gotten alot better. 

You men and your hair fetish....Natalie Dormer rocked that shaved head. I think it looks awesome and I wouldn't mind getting one myself. I think it looks liberating and I wouldn't care what people think.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Mai♥ said:


> I saw this movie yesterday, I haven't read the book, so I have no idea how true it remained to it, but I did really enjoy the movie. I preferred it to the first two in fact.



From what I remember it stayed pretty close to the book. 3rd book was definitely a bit different than the first 2. 



Psychic said:


> Part 1 was the best imho.



Book or movie? Because the first movie was pretty bad. 



> You men and your hair fetish....Natalie Dormer rocked that shaved head.



In fairness to her I don't find her the least bit attractive anyway but I definitely don't like that hair look either. Fully shaved like say....Amber Rose looks better than the halfway thing.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 4, 2014)

Slow and boring as shit. No wonder it got such terrible reviews in contrast to the two previous films. They really didn't need to make this into two parts but they did and this is the consequence.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 4, 2014)

I was annoyed that Katniss only had one true action scene and the majority of the movie had her hiding in that bunker, but overall it was a solid movie. Clearly the movie was a setup for an epic finale.


----------



## Zomperina (Dec 7, 2014)

Psychic said:


> It was interesting. I fairly enjoyed it. Mainly watched it for Peeta. Part 1 was the best imho. Jennifer Lawrence's acting has gotten alot better.
> 
> You men and your hair fetish....Natalie Dormer rocked that shaved head. I think it looks awesome and I wouldn't mind getting one myself. I think it looks liberating and I wouldn't care what people think.



Yeah, I like how Dormer looks, too.

Don't think my head shape would work, though.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the movie, so far I'm loving the "trilogy"


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 8, 2014)

The series is definitely wearing out its welcome. It feels like it's stretching beyond its limits, so it'll be something of a relief once it's over, even though I enjoy it and loved the books.

Overall I did enjoy watching this one though, but it's probably going to be my least favorite of the films. For some reason, Coin didn't come off as the massive bitch I was expecting. But I thinks that's just reserved for the next film.

More surprisingly was that The Hanging Tree actually got into the Top 40 on the music charts. 
Did no see that coming.


----------



## kire (Dec 15, 2014)

I haven't watched the movie yet..but i will sooner or later.  I love the book series..the movies seem eh to me...like there's something missing.  Damn them for milking it!  They won't see a cent of my money.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2014)

So you're gonna see the movie...but you're not? 

Pretty average NF user consistency, right there. I suspect this place is largely populated by those who consumed mass quantities of paint chips growing up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

*Lionsgate Wants to Make ‘Hunger Games’ Prequels*



> Lionsgate Vice Chairman Michael Burns has indicated that the studio is exploring developing prequels to its “Hunger Games” franchise.
> 
> Burns made the disclosure Tuesday at the UBS Global Media and Communications Conference in New York, saying that the franchise “will live on and on.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

I hear Harry Potter's doing the same


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

That's not a good idea either...

...but it's a _better_ one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2015)

ugh...

wtf man these movies weren't even good on _any_ level.

Well, except the money making level but goddamn...


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2015)

Its a terrible idea.

But it is easy money for them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2015)

It'd be awesome.   I've always been curious about the history of this world, it's only ever alluded to.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 10, 2015)

i'm very okay with this idea. for hunger games i was always more interested in the world rather than katniss' pov.


----------

